# Walter Hautzig R.I.P



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

more

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=walter+hautzig
The legendary pianist Walter Hautzig past away .

Wenen 28-9-1921 - New York 31-1-2017.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Wonderful pianist. Rest in peace.

Here is a nice article from a few years ago.

http://www.voanews.com/a/aging-new-york-piano-virtuoso-walter-hautzig-looks-back/1963197.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/name/walter-hautzig-obituary?pid=1000000183826626


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Selig sind, die Verfolgung leiden.

RIP

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Selig sind, die Verfolgung leiden.
> 
> RIP
> 
> ...


You seems the only one who cares , never mind ignorance can be a bliss.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Just seen this. I have Herr Hautzig playing Schubert on an LP (including the then recently discovered "Grazer Fantasie"). May God rest him.

Walter Hautzig RIP.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Ther e

There is a very interesting obit in todays NY times (sunday)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Quartetfore said:


> Ther e
> 
> There is a very interesting obit in todays NY times (sunday)


See post three .....
Also very nice reading.


----------

